# High Island Independence Weekend Slay-a-thon



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

http://www.yankee-fishing.com/coast-shark/viewtopic.php?t=691

sorry for the link, but no reason the burn the internet down with one fishing report from the crappy High Island Area.


----------



## serial9 (Sep 11, 2005)

You were trolling on that beach at night.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

thats a nice mess of fish!!! im thinking of going down for the weekend


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

nope i was trolling here to see if you were going to leave some smart arse remark about my crappy fishing hole.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Awesome report! Looks like y'all had some fun.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

we did fost there was a span of time about 2 hours that we had to run baits (2 at a time) 7 times i think.


----------



## serial9 (Sep 11, 2005)

Neverenough said:


> nope i was trolling here to see if you were going to leave some smart arse remark about my crappy fishing hole.


Were there any refrigerators or washing machines on the beach? The times I've been down there are always a few. It's PICK-A-PART on High Island and it's free.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

yep there sure were. we had a fridge to keep to sodas cold and a washing machine to do our laundry. Stuff washes up thats how it works. When you have 2 rivers that dump water on eiter side of that beach you are bound to get some trash


----------



## serial9 (Sep 11, 2005)

Neverenough said:


> yep there sure were. we had a fridge to keep to sodas cold and a washing machine to do our laundry. Stuff washes up thats how it works. When you have 2 rivers that dump water on eiter side of that beach you are bound to get some trash


Cool deal.:brew:


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

i guess even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then...lol
i think it was the bait that did the trick.
you didnt happen to see a microwave down there. mine is acting up and could use a new one.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

I had a bag of my wacky tabacky flushed down the throne a few days ago. Let me know if it washes up down there.:wink:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

After hurricane Rita, you can find almost anything on the beach now days. Anyone not smart enough to understand that the area was hit with a major hurricane a few months ago needs to shut there mouth about the beach. Don't care if the sand was white and the cleanest beach in the world. A cat three hurricane is going to mess things up for a bit. But if you want white sand by all means go some where else to fish. We don't care what you think of our beach. And to think I wasted all that time answering questions about High Island for you.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jolly Roger again.
​


----------



## serial9 (Sep 11, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> After hurricane Rita, you can find almost anything on the beach now days. Anyone not smart enough to understand that the area was hit with a major hurricane a few months ago needs to shut there mouth about the beach. Don't care if the sand was white and the cleanest beach in the world. A cat three hurricane is going to mess things up for a bit. But if you want white sand by all means go some where else to fish. We don't care what you think of our beach. And to think I wasted all that time answering questions about High Island for you.


Don't get all ****** off. I know you fish naked at High Island. No big deal. Watch out for those marsh mosquitos.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

serial9 said:


> Don't get all ****** off. I know you fish naked at High Island. No big deal. Watch out for those marsh mosquitos.


Yep, you got it all figured out.

Done wasting my time with you,


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

Neverenough said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jolly Roger again.
> ​


i got him 4 you


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jolly Roger again.
> ​


Gotcha covered.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

looks like mcfadden beach to me fisherbagger sure knows how to catchem from the easy chair didnt even get sand on his feet and caught fish


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> http://www.yankee-fishing.com/coast-shark/viewtopic.php?t=691
> 
> sorry for the link, but no reason the burn the internet down with one fishing report from the crappy High Island Area.


Nice going this weekend, guys ... you've really been gettin' into them, Josh! Sorry for the low side ... keep us posted.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

serial9 said:


> Don't get all ****** off. I know you fish naked at High Island. No big deal. Watch out for those marsh mosquitos.


In case anyone is wondering, I get to take credit for giving 'serial9' at least one of those red dots! LOL

I think he could use a few more before our Mods get bored and just ban him. Don't cha think???

I've not witnessed such disrespect and disregard for our most helpful members in a long time.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Bay Gal said:


> In case anyone is wondering, I get to take credit for giving 'serial9' at least one of those red dots! LOL
> 
> I think he could use a few more before our Mods get bored and just ban him. Don't cha think???
> 
> I've not witnessed such disrespect and disregard for our most helpful members in a long time.


I get credit for the third red dot lol.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

whoops! what have I done?


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*He came, he saw, he did the crawfish crawl.*​
*I think you've had ample encouragement to mend your ways, **serial9*​



FishinChick© said:


> if you are serious, take it down the highway cuz you are out of line


​







​​*Da Da!!! Light Pink*​


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I think 'ol serial9' hit an all time low:

serial9







vbmenu_register("postmenu_649646", true); 
Member
Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 57












































Never seen a five reds, and a light red dot!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

there are others lower


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Mont beat us. Check out post #2. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=74051


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

WT427 said:


> Mont beat us. Check out post #2. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=74051


Whoa, now that's a big can.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

pelican said:


> Whoa, now that's a big can.


Mont broke open the can of Spinach on that one.:rotfl:


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I got a can mysef'. Cereal is toast. lol. I think Mont may have a special remedy for a fella like this. Let's see what he has for him.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> I got a can mysef'. Cereal is toast. lol.


is that like cinnamon toast crunch. Now thats some good stuff.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nah, I'm sure there is a much more fitting punishment


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> nah, I'm sure there is a much more fitting punishment


Aye, aye Capt.:biggrin:

PopularChick clear your pm's lol.


----------



## fishbagger (Sep 27, 2004)

*What Happened What Happened*

What happened to my buddys good report? We had a good time at High Island.
Caught some good sharks and redfish at the best beach in Texas.It's got JR's stamp of approval for good fishing and he is right! Theres nothing bad about this beach that I can see.Its Beautiful and Thank God its there to fish on.Guess he's upset that he didnt catch anything to post. I raise my Coca Cola to Josh and TJ and to the rest of the 2 cool people for as always a good job done.
BUT ONE HAS TO GO!!!!!


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Hey*

Serial9,? until it is proven different,, Good to see you are alive and kicking Deaver. Same old tricks.

NICE JOB GUYS. AWESOME CATCHES. Don't let the sore loser bother you.
Jealousy rears it's ugly head.


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

.
Jealousy rears it's ugly head.[/QUOTE]or jealousy heads it's ugly rear


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

just to say no hard feelings in and earlier post i made on this thread some info was incorrect and was brought to my attention so im man enough to appologize for that and to say what an awsome report and good fishing


----------

